

Show HN: Keeping Myself Productive this Summer - bravenewdude
http://credit.tyrannosaurusprep.com/

======
diwaiyer
That's awesome that you and your wife have come up with something fun &
enjoyable.

I like the frequent feedback & rewards.

Are you writing about this anywhere? I'd love to track your progress!

For those interested in this domain, checkout 'Pomodoro Technique' too.

~~~
bravenewdude
Thanks for the comment. I just threw this together about a week and a half
ago, and I haven't been documenting my progress. But I can tell you that
neither of us have missed a day of exercising since we started using it.

I bet there are a lot of similar productivity apps out there. But I had
something pretty specific in mind, so I just coded it up for myself.

The Pomodoro Technique sounds interesting and could definitely be implemented
in conjunction with this app. I guess if someone wanted to do that, they could
modify my code to add a 25-minute timer or something.

